# Ogólne > Badania >  Proszę o analizę wyników czy coś z nerkami??

## Sylwia1994

Morfologia
WBC 7.5
RBC 5.15
HGB 14.4
HCT 44.6
MCV 86.6
MCH28.0
MCHC 32.3
RDW 12.8
PLT 309
MPV 6.7


Biochemia
Sód w surowicy 143
Potas w surowicy 4,9
Glukoza 105

Kreatynina w surowicy 0.5
EGFR(MDRD) 186,0

Wapń całkowity w surowicy 9.32
D-dimery 358,5

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam

Nerki są w porządku. Na uwagę zwraca wartość D-dimer (nie podała Pani jednostki także ciężko to ocenić). Podobnie w przypadku wapnia jeśli wynik jest milimolach to jest poziom wapnia zwiększony. 

Z jakiego powodu były wykonywane te badania?

----------


## Sylwia1994

Morfologia 
WBC 7.5 x10^3/ul ...... 4-10
RBC 5.15 x10^6/ul .... 4.2-5.4
HGB 14.4 g/dl ..... 11.5-16
HCT 44.6 % ..... 37-50
MCV 86.6 fl .... 80-98
MCH28.0 pg .... 26-34
MCHC 32.3 g/dl .... 31-35.5
RDW 12.8 % .... 10-16
PLT 309 x10^3/ul .... 150-400
MPV 6.7 fl .... 7-11


Biochemia
Sód w surowicy 143 mmol/l .... 135-145
Potas w surowicy 4,9 mmol/l....... 3,5-5,5
Glukoza 105 mg/dl...... 70-99

Kreatynina w surowicy 0.5 mg/dl....... 0,5-0,9
EGFR(MDRD) 186,0 ml/min/1,73m^2...... 90-140

Wapń całkowity w surowicy 9.32 mg/dl....... 8,6-10.2
D-dimery 358,5 ng/ml....... 0,0-500

----------


## Sylwia1994

Morfologia 
WBC 7.5 x10^3/ul ...... 4-10
RBC 5.15 x10^6/ul .... 4.2-5.4
HGB 14.4 g/dl ..... 11.5-16
HCT 44.6 % ..... 37-50
MCV 86.6 fl .... 80-98
MCH28.0 pg .... 26-34
MCHC 32.3 g/dl .... 31-35.5
RDW 12.8 % .... 10-16
PLT 309 x10^3/ul .... 150-400
MPV 6.7 fl .... 7-11


Biochemia
Sód w surowicy 143 mmol/l .... 135-145
Potas w surowicy 4,9 mmol/l....... 3,5-5,5
Glukoza 105 mg/dl...... 70-99

Kreatynina w surowicy 0.5 mg/dl....... 0,5-0,9
EGFR(MDRD) 186,0 ml/min/1,73m^2...... 90-140

Wapń całkowity w surowicy 9.32 mg/dl....... 8,6-10.2
D-dimery 358,5 ng/ml....... 0,0-500

----------


## Sylwia1994

Po kropkach normy labolatorium

----------


## Sylwia1994

Jeszcze TSH III (test trzeciej generacji) 1.130 mlU/L .... 0.510-4.300

----------


## Sylwia1994

Badania zostały wykonane ze względu na

"cesarka i powikłania z nogami po niej
Witam.

Dnia 02.10.2014r miałam przeprowadzony zabieg carskiego cięcia w znieczuleniu podpajęczynówkowym

(wskazania ortopedyczne mam usztywniony kręgosłup w odcinku piersiowym i także kręgosłup lędźwiowy jest skrzywiony).

Wstrzyknięto mi zastrzyk wyjęto dzidziusia pozszywano miało być wszystko w porządku. Przewieźli mnie na salę pooperacyjną gdzię znieczulenie zaczęło schodzic (standardowo jak każdy wytrzepało mnie jak przy lekkim ataku padaczki po 3 godzinach znieczulenie zeszło). Najpierw odzyskałam czucie w prawej nodze potem stopniowo w lewej.

Na następny dzień kazano mi wstać co było nie dala wyzwaniem poczułam troche zawroty głowy i odrętwienie nóg. Później siedziałam gdzieś w 5 godzin. Na następny dzień się zaczęło poszłam wykąpac się pod prysznicem trwało to z jakieś 15 minut i nogi zaczęły mi drętwieć i pojawiły się pajączki sine od kolan w górę.

Teraz nogi mi marzną, ciężko je rozgrzać. Jak się kładę to mam je zimne i się pocą. Stan jest taki od pośladków do czubków palca. Mam także uczucie drętwienia, osłabinia nóg i rąk, ogólnego zimna na całym ciele. W gardle czuję taką kulkę, odczuwam kłucie w okolicy serca.

Miałam robioną morfologie, badanie moczu, d-dimery, CRP białko c-reaktywne i wszystko wyszło w porządku, EKG też bez zarzutu. Tętno w nogach jest wyczuwalne, czucie też posiadam jak mnie ktoś dotknie igłą to boli, jak dotknę ciepłą butelką z wody to też.

Lekarze mówią, że czegoś takiego nie powinno być i każą czekać.


Co to może być?"

----------


## Sylwia1994

Badania zostały wykonane ze względu na

"cesarka i powikłania z nogami po niej
Witam.

Dnia 02.10.2014r miałam przeprowadzony zabieg carskiego cięcia w znieczuleniu podpajęczynówkowym

(wskazania ortopedyczne mam usztywniony kręgosłup w odcinku piersiowym i także kręgosłup lędźwiowy jest skrzywiony).

Wstrzyknięto mi zastrzyk wyjęto dzidziusia pozszywano miało być wszystko w porządku. Przewieźli mnie na salę pooperacyjną gdzię znieczulenie zaczęło schodzic (standardowo jak każdy wytrzepało mnie jak przy lekkim ataku padaczki po 3 godzinach znieczulenie zeszło). Najpierw odzyskałam czucie w prawej nodze potem stopniowo w lewej.

Na następny dzień kazano mi wstać co było nie dala wyzwaniem poczułam troche zawroty głowy i odrętwienie nóg. Później siedziałam gdzieś w 5 godzin. Na następny dzień się zaczęło poszłam wykąpac się pod prysznicem trwało to z jakieś 15 minut i nogi zaczęły mi drętwieć i pojawiły się pajączki sine od kolan w górę.

Teraz nogi mi marzną, ciężko je rozgrzać. Jak się kładę to mam je zimne i się pocą. Stan jest taki od pośladków do czubków palca. Mam także uczucie drętwienia, osłabinia nóg i rąk, ogólnego zimna na całym ciele. W gardle czuję taką kulkę, odczuwam kłucie w okolicy serca.

Miałam robioną morfologie, badanie moczu, d-dimery, CRP białko c-reaktywne i wszystko wyszło w porządku, EKG też bez zarzutu. Tętno w nogach jest wyczuwalne, czucie też posiadam jak mnie ktoś dotknie igłą to boli, jak dotknę ciepłą butelką z wody to też.

Lekarze mówią, że czegoś takiego nie powinno być i każą czekać.


Co to może być?"

----------

